# Oregon man injured



## _RJ_ (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's the link. 

http://www.kptv.com/story/28864143/tree-trimmer-injured-by-chainsaw-rescued-from-tree

For future reference when link dies. 

A tree trimmer was rescued after getting injured and being stuck 40 feet in the air around 12 p.m. Tuesday.

Portland Fire & Rescue were called out to a home located in the 9800 block of SW 18th Place.

When firefighters arrived on scene they found a man 40 feet up in the tree.

According to a release, the man said he was trimming the tree when his chainsaw kicked back, hit him in the right arm. The man had to use his other hand to put pressure on the cut to stop the bleeding.

Firefighters climbed up ladders and stabilized the mans injury. They then set up a high angle rope system and lowered the man to the ground safely.

Firefighters say the man was alert and talking during the rescue.

The man, whose name has not been released, was treated at the scene and then taken to Legacy Emanuel Medical Center.

The rescue took about 45 minutes

Source: KPTV


----------



## Wolfcsm (Apr 27, 2015)

I wonder if this would be a good reason for a climber to carry a blood stopper bandage, when they are up in a tree.

Hal


----------



## TheJollyLogger (May 23, 2015)

And why couldn't he self rescue with one hand? Should have been on the ground in thirty seconds tops.


----------



## Stihlmadd (May 23, 2015)

He has removed the leader away from the fence first leaving the harder section on the fence line to work down on. not the brightest idea unless you have no choice to begin with.


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (May 25, 2015)

I noticed that too. Doesn't make sense to cut that part down and lose your tie in point or the ability to rig from it.

Reminds me of a POS juniper I took out a few months ago that was growing through the fence.


----------

